# Best 9mm non-hollow point defense ammo (NJ)



## Bisley44 (Sep 4, 2017)

Looking for recommendations on the best self-defense ammo that is legal in New Jersey. While JHP is legal in the home it's just not worth the legal risk here. I did see a post about 9mm Federal Guard Dog EFMJ but it comes up as unavailable or out of stock. I've checked quite a few sites and the result is always the same... unavailable.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Move? west of the Mississippi river?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Bisley44 said:


> Looking for recommendations on the best self-defense ammo that is legal in New Jersey. While JHP is legal in the home it's just not worth the legal risk here. I did see a post about 9mm Federal Guard Dog EFMJ but it comes up as unavailable or out of stock. I've checked quite a few sites and the result is always the same... unavailable.


Have you looked around any gun stores? The sell Guard Dog ammo around my parts.


----------



## sudo (Aug 29, 2017)

Buffalobore has a hardcast lead flat point load you might want to look at.

Also, maybe Hornady Critical Defense might not count as hollow point given the red insert thingy.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I would keep one important issue in mind: Reliability. Most hollow-point ammo has a rounded nose similar to FMJ. That's what ensures reliable feeding. A flat-nosed bullet may cause malfunctions & you don't want to be clearing malfunctions in an emergency. Reliability is more important than stopping power, so if I couldn't use JHP, I'd use FMJ.


----------

